# كيف اعمل ميزانية شبكية لتحديد قاع الحفر



## احمد الفاروقى (20 أبريل 2009)

ارجوا التكرم علينا بشرح كيفية عمل الميزانية الشبكية لارض انشائية مساحتحا 10 فدان مع توضيح كيفية تثبيت الصفر الانشائى والصفر المعمارى لضبط مناسيب المنشات التى ستنفذ على هذه الارض


----------



## anass81 (20 أبريل 2009)

احمد الفاروقى قال:


> ارجوا التكرم علينا بشرح كيفية عمل الميزانية الشبكية لارض انشائية مساحتحا 10 فدان مع توضيح كيفية تثبيت الصفر الانشائى والصفر المعمارى لضبط مناسيب المنشات التى ستنفذ على هذه الارض



السلام عليكم

سوف يتم تحويل سؤالك الى الملتقى الخاص بالمساحة , لعلك تجد من يجيبك من اصحاب الاختصاص

المشرف


----------



## مهندس رواوص (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ​شكرا اخي احمد على طرح هذا الموضوع القيم , يتم عمل الميزانيات الشبكية بالطريقة الاتية:
1- التاكد من وجود نقاط مساحية مرجعية بالموقع b.m والتأكد من مناسيب هده النقاط .
2- يتم العمل باستخدام جهاز التوتل استيشن . ويكون العمل بتقسيم الى مربعات 15*15 م او 10*10 "كل ماكانت المسافة اقل كان العمل ادق" ويتم زيادة عدد النقاط عند زيادة تفاصيل الارض "تضاريس الارض" 
3-بعد الانتهاء من المزانية الشبكية . يتم نقل البيانات الى الاوتوكاد واخراج العمل وحساب الكميات الترابية بالطريقة المناسبة.
وبالنسبة للمناسيب الانشائية يتم اخدها بعد تحديد الكتل المعمارية بواسطة اسياخ حديدية وبطول مناسب 
ومن خلال منسيب النقاط المساحية المرجعية يتم تحديد المنسوب الانشائي "للمداخل" بواسطة وضع لاصق على الاسياخ الحديدية. ومنه يتم تحديد عمق الحفر , وتتم هده العملية بأسخدام جهاز الليفل​ومع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
ياريت نشوف ردود على الموضوع . ومشكورين.....................


----------



## احمد الفاروقى (21 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك جدا يا مهندس رواوص على اهتمامك بسؤالى ولكنى انا الان فى مشكلة حيث انى لا املك الا جهاز اليفل فقط مع جهاز التيودوليت وارجو فقط توضيح كيفية رسم المقاطع الطوليه والعرضيه مع كيفية اختيار خط الانشاء الصفرى لتحديد قاع الحفر وياريت لو عندك مثال اكون شاكر جدا جدا لحضرتك لان الوقت ذانقنى وانا معنديش مرجعيات الان ابحث فيها وجزاك الله كل خير يا اخى الكريم


----------



## anass81 (21 أبريل 2009)

احمد الفاروقى قال:


> اشكرك جدا يا مهندس رواوص على اهتمامك بسؤالى ولكنى انا الان فى مشكلة حيث انى لا املك الا جهاز اليفل فقط مع جهاز التيودوليت وارجو فقط توضيح كيفية رسم المقاطع الطوليه والعرضيه مع كيفية اختيار خط الانشاء الصفرى لتحديد قاع الحفر وياريت لو عندك مثال اكون شاكر جدا جدا لحضرتك لان الوقت ذانقنى وانا معنديش مرجعيات الان ابحث فيها وجزاك الله كل خير يا اخى الكريم



السلام عليكم اخي احمد

ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الرابط 

http://www.homekw.com/bet/showthread.php?t=6434

هذا افضل ما استطعت الحصول عليه , وارجو منك ان تستخدم محرك البحث في ملتقانا لتبحث عن مواضيع متعلقة بسؤالك في ملتقى المساحة والطرق

ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك , وسامحني لانه ليس لدي معلومات كثيرة في المساحة

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الفاروقى (21 أبريل 2009)

اخوانى اغيثونى بمثال ارجوكم فالارض عندى على شكل شبه منحرف ولا ادرى كيف ابدا كل ما اعرفه فقط هو العمل على جهازى الميزان والتيودوليت وشكرا لكم


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي احمد ياريت تبعث الخريطة الخاصة بالموقع .. وانشاء الله ستجد الاجابة .. انا بانتظارك


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 أبريل 2009)

اخي احمد انا اريد خرطة للــــ 10 فدان


----------



## احمد الفاروقى (23 أبريل 2009)

حاضر يا باشمهندس انا ساقوم برسمها اوتوكاد لانى لسه مستلم اللوحات منذ يومين فقط والارض على شكل شبه منحرف وسوف ارفق لسعادتك اللوحات اليوم


----------



## medhat abdo (23 أبريل 2009)

اخى احمد.. السلام عليكم اليك خطوات عمل الميزانيه الشبكيه بالميزان والتيودوليت
1-التجهيز المكتبى
رسم قطعة الأرض بمقياس رسم مناسب وتقسيمها الى مربعات 10*10 او 15*15 حسب طبيعة الأرض فكلما كانت الأرض مسطحه زاد تقسيم المسافات
2-العمل الحقلى 
الخطوه الأولى: تحديد الأركان الأربعه لقطعة الأرض بجهاز التيودوليت وتوقيعها على الطبيعه 
الخطوه الثانيه: توقيع المربعات التى رسمتها باستخدام الشريط والتيودوليت للحفاظ على انحراف الأضلاع
الخطوه الثالثه: رفع مناسيب كل التقاطعات الموقعه على الأرض بعد اخذ منسوب اقرب p.m بالموقع
الخطوه الرابعه: حساب متوسط هذه النقاط بعد جمعها وقسمتها على عددها وذلك لتحديد منسوب التسويه
وعادة يتم حساب منسوب التأسيس من منسوب أقل نقطه بالمشروع أو من متوسط مناسيب الأرض
ارجو ان اكون لبيت طلبك وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق..... 
واسألك الدعاء


----------



## elk5ateb30 (23 أبريل 2009)

الى الاخ احمد:يمكنك ان تقسم قطعة الارض الى شكلين الاول وهو عبارة عن مثلث والثانى عبارة عن مربع ويكون الجزئين مختلفين من حيث المساحة يكون المربع اكبر من المثلث ويتم التعامل معالجزء المربع عادى من حيث عمل الميزانية الشبكية


----------



## beko19 (20 يونيو 2009)

الا يمكن عمل الميزانيه الشبكيه بالتوتال استيشن


----------



## عزت محروس (20 يونيو 2009)

احمد الفاروقى قال:


> ارجوا التكرم علينا بشرح كيفية عمل الميزانية الشبكية لارض انشائية مساحتحا 10 فدان مع توضيح كيفية تثبيت الصفر الانشائى والصفر المعمارى لضبط مناسيب المنشات التى ستنفذ على هذه الارض


 
اخى احمد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اولا نصيحة لك ان تطلب من صاحب العمل ان يزودك بجهاز حديث total station
حيث ان ذللك سيوفر عليك كثيرا
اما بالنسبة للتيودوليت فانة الان يستخدم على نطاق ضيق فى الاعمال الحديدة
اما اذا كان لا مفر من ذللك فانة بامكانك عمل التالى
ان تطلب ان يقوم شخص بتوقيع 
اركان الارض وبالتالى تكون مهمتك اسهل
حيث تقوم بالوقوف على احد الاركان وبعد ضبط التسامت والافقية تقوم بالتوجية على الركن الاخر
ثم تقوم بوضع مجموعة من النقاط بين الار كان(اسياخ حديدية)
وايضا يمكنك فك الcoordinatesاو الاحداثيات وتحويلها الى زاوية ومسافة
وتقوم برصد الزاوية بالتيودوليت والمسافة بالشريط ويفضل الشريط الصلب
اما بالنسبة للميزانية الشبكية فقد تفضل احد العضاء بشرحها وهى ان شاء الله سهلة
ارجو يا اخى ان اكون افدتك


----------



## عزت محروس (20 يونيو 2009)

احمد الفاروقى قال:


> ارجوا التكرم علينا بشرح كيفية عمل الميزانية الشبكية لارض انشائية مساحتحا 10 فدان مع توضيح كيفية تثبيت الصفر الانشائى والصفر المعمارى لضبط مناسيب المنشات التى ستنفذ على هذه الارض


 وهذا يا حمد كتاب فية شرح لطريقة العمل بالتيودوليت وكذللك عمل الميزانية وحساب الاحداثيات
وهو فى المرفقات


----------



## السندباد المساحي (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله الف خير اخواني علي مشاركتم الكريمة


----------



## odwan (20 يونيو 2009)

احمد الفاروقى قال:


> اشكرك جدا يا مهندس رواوص على اهتمامك بسؤالى ولكنى انا الان فى مشكلة حيث انى لا املك الا جهاز الليفل فقط مع جهاز التيودوليت وارجو فقط توضيح كيفية رسم المقاطع الطوليه والعرضيه مع كيفية اختيار خط الانشاء الصفرى لتحديد قاع الحفر وياريت لو عندك مثال اكون شاكر جدا جدا لحضرتك لان الوقت ذانقنى وانا معنديش مرجعيات الان ابحث فيها وجزاك الله كل خير يا اخى الكريم


وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## محمدين علي (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## المرصفاوى12 (8 يوليو 2009)

اللهم اغفر لة ولوالدية ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تاخر


----------



## عزمي حماد (8 يوليو 2009)

*العملية بسيطة جدا ..*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي احمد الفاروقي شغلتك من ابسط اعمال المساحة التي لا تحتاج الى تعقيد او احتراف
يعني لو سالنا انفسنا سؤال : كيف كانت تتم اعمال المساحة بدقة قبل ال Total Station 
كانت تتم بال Theodolite و ال Level وشريط المتر ,
 اتبع معي الخطوات التالية :
1 - ارفع حدود الارض بواسطة الزوايا والمسافات ووقعها على مخطط .
2 - قسم الأرض الى مربعات متساوية حسب طبيعة الأرض وكل مكان ضلع المربع
صغير تكون النتيجة ادق .
3 - ارفع المناسيب من زوايا المربعات التي قسمتها مع مراعاة اذا كان هناك فرق
منسوب ملحوظ داخل المربع من نقطة B.M معتمدة وصحيحة ( واذا لم يتوفر
يمكنك ان تفرضها انت وتشتغل منها ) .
4 - وقع هذه المناسيب على المخظظ اللي عملته في البداية .
عند ذلك يصبح لديك مخطط بطبيعة الارض قبل البدئ باعمال الحفر او الردم , ويمكنك ايضا عمل كنتور من هذا المخطط .
اما سؤالك عن الصفر الانشائي فهو منسوب ال B.M المعتمد بالمنطقة .
اما الصفر المعماري فهو منسوب البلاط بالدور الارضي ( Finish Floor Level ( F.F.L 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ...


----------



## المساعد 1 (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hasan19821 (6 مايو 2011)

ششش
ششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------

